# Baby bear cub off in the distance below Clingman's Dome



## Bearwoman (Oct 23, 2018)

A view of the observation tower in the fog, taken from the base of the tower.
The observation tower at the top of Clingmans Dome offers sweeping views of the park—when the weather cooperates!
Kristina Plaas photo.


Highlights: mountain views, high elevation spruce-fir forest


At 6,643 feet, Clingmans Dome is the highest point in the Great Smoky Mountains National Park. It is the highest point in Tennessee, and the third highest mountain east of the Mississippi. Only Mt. Mitchell (6,684 feet) and Mt. Craig (6,647), both located in Mt. Mitchell State Park in western North Carolina, rise higher. The observation tower on the summit of Clingmans Dome offers spectacular 360° views of the Smokies and beyond for visitors willing to climb the steep half-mile walk to the tower at the top.


On clear days views expand over a 100 miles. Unfortunately, air pollution often limits viewing distances to under 20 miles.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 23, 2018)

Bearwoman said:


> A view of the observation tower in the fog, taken from the base of the tower.
> The observation tower at the top of Clingmans Dome offers sweeping views of the park—when the weather cooperates!
> Kristina Plaas photo.
> 
> ...



Great pics!

I'd be on the lookout for momma

Sows with cubs is a combo I'd not wish to tangle with


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank You.You can pretty much count on that mother bear wasn't  too far away from the cub(s).

I saw some bear scat one time but hightailed it out of there.I didn't wish to meet up with the bear that left that behind.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 24, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Great pics!
> 
> I'd be on the lookout for momma
> 
> Sows with cubs is a combo I'd not wish to tangle with



For sure.  Bear's sense of smell is measured in terms of miles, and you ain't gonna outrun Momma.  mg1:


----------

